
Dancing in Front of a Logo - hemmert
http://www.peterpiller.de/Archiv/tanz/tanz.htm
======
hemmert
There are also other highlights:

Arrows:
[http://www.peterpiller.de/Archiv/pfeile/pfeile.htm](http://www.peterpiller.de/Archiv/pfeile/pfeile.htm)

Areas of meaning:
[http://www.peterpiller.de/Archiv/bedeutungsflaechen.htm](http://www.peterpiller.de/Archiv/bedeutungsflaechen.htm)

Places in expectance of being replaced by a building:
[http://www.peterpiller.de/Archiv/Bauerwartungsflaechen.htm](http://www.peterpiller.de/Archiv/Bauerwartungsflaechen.htm)

Honored people:
[http://www.peterpiller.de/Archiv/Geehrte.htm](http://www.peterpiller.de/Archiv/Geehrte.htm)

